# ipfw allow specific clients to access https



## Criosphinx (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry I'm a total newbie with firewalls

I have nat, ipfw, dnsmasq and squid, only thing that I need is to block https sites but at the same time allow specific lan clients to have access to https

As I understand


```
add 1000 deny tcp from any to any 443
```
will block https sites

If I have a PC with 192.168.0.10 how can I allow it access to 443?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 2, 2011)

Criosphinx said:
			
		

> As I understand
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
add 999 allow tcp from 192.168.0.10 to any 443
```


----------

